# Werbt einen Freund



## Zyroxz (27. Juli 2010)

Hey ich suche jemanden der sich einen neuen char hochzockt auf einen neuen acc und lust auf Werbt einen freund hat für 3fach Ep

Ich spiele auf onyxia 

/w me für weitere infos


----------



## Avolus (27. Juli 2010)

1. falsches Forum, du bist hier in Roleplay

2. gibt es dafür schon einen Kontaktsuche-Thread!
Wer suchet der findet.

#edit: 3. Wir sind hier nicht in WoW, hier gibt es kein /w me. Höchstens pls per PM


----------



## Zyroxz (27. Juli 2010)

Wo ist den der thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avolus (27. Juli 2010)

Avolus schrieb:


> Wer suchet der findet.



Ich bin mal so nett..

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/113893-kontaktsuche-sammelthread/


----------

